# Jeff Smiths' Ricotta Cheese recipe



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

Has any one made the recipe for Ricotta cheese from "The Frugal Gourmet Cooks Italian" cookbook? I have not made it this year, but in years' past, I have made it many times. What has impressed me about it is the yield. The recipe calls for one gallon of milk and I would consistently get over one pound, 10 ounces of cheese. The recipe as printed has a mistake, the ingredients calls for 8 drops of rennet but the instructions call for 2 drops. I have used both. I was just wondering if anyone else has worked with this recipe and what were your results?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No haven't tried it but boy would like to get that much ricotta off a gal of milk, course I always use just the left over whey, which maybe why


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

I have made this a few times recently. Yep, the yield is still 1 pound and 10 ounces from one gallon of goats' milk. The recipe calls for one gallon of milk, some liquid rennet, 1/2 cup fresh buttermilk and 2 T. vinegar. Please PM me for the recipe if you are interested.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Could you put it in the recipe section for all of us =o)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No it is copyright and so if you want it pm her. 
Thanks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ricki Carrol Ricotta recipe is now up in the Recipe section


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Thanks :biggrin


----------

